# What do you Love about the 5D3? POLL!



## RLPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

The 5D3 seems like an under-whelming camera to some CR users. Instead, lets flip the conversation on its head.

What do you like most about your MK3 or about the MK3? My Fav's are the AF and In-camera RAW processing.

2 Votes per person.

Poll Above! ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 9, 2012)

How about
Programable dof button
Awesome ergonomics and build
Clean workable raw files from Iso 100 to 16000
Pro level AEB 7 shots with greater spread
Much more customisable than mk2
100% viewfinder this makes a massive difference


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 9, 2012)

High ISO keeper rate
Auto ISO Limits
Ergonomics
Mode dial
VF


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 9, 2012)

It's got more cowbell.


----------



## Gino (Nov 10, 2012)

I love the ergonomics, and the 61 pt focus system in combination with being able to shoot 6 fps, which makes the camera so much more versatile.

One other thing I love about the 5D MKIII is the crystal clear glass LCD....Nikon's LCD are terrible!


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Nov 10, 2012)

1) Dual card slots with smaller form factor
2) High ISO keeper rate
3) Silent shutter


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 10, 2012)

1. 61pt AF (or 41pt the way I use it) or more to the point the accuracy against a busy background.
2. Silent shutter
3. Dual card slots


----------



## nonac (Nov 10, 2012)

I also like the low-light ability. Have gotten keepers that I could not have dreamed of with the old 40d.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 10, 2012)

I love the autofocus system. I hated the autofocus on my 5D classic and my 7D was only a little better. Since I was trying to use prime lenses wide open for the shallow DOF it was really frustrating.

The Mark III makes my old non-L lenses seem as sharp as the L models, simply by sending them more accurate focus data. Of course the MFA helps a lot too. 

The new system will allow me to take my photography to the next level... and isn't that why we buy new cameras?


----------



## thelebaron (Nov 10, 2012)

I love that its the whole package, and it does almost everything extremely well.


----------



## Zusje (Nov 10, 2012)

I love how the 5Diii will AF correctly, even when using a tricky lens like the 85 f1.2L at f1.2, so much of an improvement over my old 5Dc!


----------



## curtisnull (Nov 10, 2012)

It's not a 1Dx but makes a great second camera for me. I have found that my 1Dx is my go to camera for almost everything. Next is the 5D3. I haven't used my 7D since I got the 1Dx back in August.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 11, 2012)

boringly the dual card slots for me....


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 11, 2012)

The 100% viewfinder, the integrated level, the improved built quality (compared to 5D2), the dual card slot.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 11, 2012)

Only one single thing (and missing from my 1d X) the silent shutter. It's an absolute joke on the 1d x and on burst possibility either..


----------



## GDub (Nov 11, 2012)

How about adding: "I like everything about the 5D3!"

Having upgraded from a T2i (which I still have, use and like), I can honestly say I LOVE everything about the 5Dm3.


----------



## Fotofanten (Nov 11, 2012)

I like that there is nothing in particular that I dislike with the camera. They must have really listened to the feedback from mk II owners. The larger full coverage VF is my one favorite improvement.


----------



## pwp (Nov 11, 2012)

_1. The New 61-Point AF System:_ This is my primary reason for picking up a 5D3
_2. Dual Card Slots:_ Nice feature, but prefer dual CF
_3. Enhanced Video Features (IE: touch wheel, etc...)_ These are strong features
_4. Ergonomics:_ Compared to my usual 1-Series bodies, the ergonomics comes a distant second place
_5. In-camera RAW Processing:_ Personally no use for this function, but some seem to value it.
_6. I don't like anything about the 5D3:_ Not True! For a non 1-Series body it's a pleasant surprise.

And I'd add this:

_7. Great value for money
8. Switchable viewfinder grid _

-PW


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2012)

Probably the most useful things are the more consistent autofocus and the reduced noise in the shadows. It is just a tool, and since my 5D MK II was getting up there in age, I decided that $2750 was ok, particularly since I got a free 2nd battery out of the deal. That made it the same price as my 5D MK II in 2009.


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 11, 2012)

Everything! For my needs, the 5D3 is about as close to perfection as you can get. The world-class AF system, more-than-adequate burst rate, brilliant LCD, idiot-proof menu system, dual card slots, customizable buttons, squeaky clean high ISO performance, ridiculously good battery life, and rock solid build quality make it the best dollar-per-dollar camera on the market, even at $3,500. 

The only changes I'd make to it are either dual CF slots, the same CF/SD arrangement with a faster SD slot, or a larger buffer. With a 90 mb/s CF card, I can fire off 23 RAW images before the buffer fills up, which is more than plenty. However, plugging in the SD card reduces that figure to 10 RAW images before the buffer fills. Recording RAW to the CF and jpeg to the SD slows it down even more. The AF coverage is outstanding, but the greedy photog in me wouldn't mind if the AF points covered an even larger percentage of the frame. 

Overall, I'd say that Canon knocked it out of the park with the 5D3, and it's made my shoots much more enjoyable. In contrast, while I loved my 5DC's image quality, I hated using the damn thing.


----------



## sach100 (Nov 11, 2012)

The damn thing is awesome! I am yet to see/hear a really 'disappointed' 5d3 owner. There are minor quirks (as pointed out by previous posters) but i couldn't ask for a more rounded package within my acceptable price point ; low light, sports, landscape, portraits, etc . Not to mention the added video features - reduced moire, touch wheel and live monitoring of audio are ever so useful.


----------



## RC (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't forget about ability to store two AFMA values for zoom lens. Coming from a 7D, I love the familar ergo and repositioned Q and DOF preview buttons. Only had mine for a couple of weeks, still explorering.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm ready for 5D 4...or 1D X ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks to the OP -- forums like these so often devolve into competitive fanboy sour grapes on hardware decisions, so it's a pleasure to share what is actually great about our gear.

As an enthusiast (read: not a pro photog!), my experience upgrading from crop to FF with the 5D3 was as good as billed. So please take my comments with a grain of salt as I am largely in love with my camera.

So, what do I love about my 5D3? Let me count the ways (in no particular order):

[list type=decimal]
[*]The AF system is a joy to use. Having the 1Dx's AF system is, quite simply, a gift. This single-handedly justifies the price increase of the 5D3 over the 5D2 and 6D.
[*]The large 100% FF viewfinder is such a treat to use that going back to my crop feels like _going back in time_, like "So _this_ is how people shot so long ago -- how quaint." I love all the grid options as well -- very helpful for 'horizon parallelism challenged' shooters like myself.
[*]The grip is the best I've ever used, hands down. A big piece of this comes from the thickened hand grip compared to my old crop, but in addition, both the grip shape and materials are spot on. The thumb rest/grip feature is so thoughtfully designed. 
[*]Low light performance has been as good as billed. I routinely shoot ISO 6400 with minimal cleanup needed, and I have no hesitation to climb up to 10000 should the situation demand it.
[*]It often goes overlooked, but moving from crop to a 5D3 is like moving from kit glass to an L series lens. The build quality is stellar, and so many things we don't think about -- weather-sealing, magnesium body, etc. -- will help this camera survive whatever I put it through.
[*]The silent shutter mode is fantastic. I know it was meant for weddings/events, but it's great for shooting candids, kids, etc. Also, when I finally grow a pair and commit myself to street shooting, that silent shutter might minimize any ruffled feathers of the subjects in frame.
[*]I love the SD card option. Card readers suck, and so many friends and family members have laptops with SD slots built-in. Sharing JPG shots is a snap. I don't shoot video, and rarely cover sports, but it's good to know that I can slide to higher speed CF if ever want to.
[*]The _in-viewfinder_ level is a great feature. See my grid comments above.
[/list]

More will hit me later, I'm sure.

In all, it's a stellar camera. I really cannot find fault with the camera other than some super picky little make-it-perfect-for-_me_ things that are, candidly, too much to expect Canon to give me.


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 11, 2012)

What I love most is not listed in the poll. 

I love how responsive the camera is. I mean I just think about pressing the shutter release button at the damn thing has taken the photo with good exposure and in focus.

Image quality is simply splendid too.

One thing it does not do well relative to Nikon is obviously DR. Noise in shadows is poor compared to Nikon.

Overall, great camera.


----------



## Ew (Nov 11, 2012)

Low light - high ISO
silent shutter
Programmable DOF button on right as 1shot/servo switch


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 11, 2012)

Forgot to mention the C1, C2, and C3 settings. I thought this was a stupid, gimmicky feature, but it really does save a ton of time in the field.


----------



## fotoray (Nov 14, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I love the autofocus system. I hated the autofocus on my 5D classic and my 7D was only a little better. Since I was trying to use prime lenses wide open for the shallow DOF it was really frustrating.



+1 Much faster and more decisive autofocus than my 7D. 

Also like the increased dynamic range compared to 7D - results in less contrasty image.


----------



## Zlatko (Nov 15, 2012)

Fotofanten said:


> I like that there is nothing in particular that I dislike with the camera. They must have really listened to the feedback from mk II owners. The larger full coverage VF is my one favorite improvement.


I agree, Canon sure did listen. The _numerous_ refinements in the camera show plenty of evidence of that. This thread is further evidence. And it belies the threads on various forums that complain about Canon "not listening" or using "ancient sensors" or building a 5D3 that was only "minor update" over the 5D2. The 5D3 is clearly designed to be closer to the 1D series in speed and handling, and may be more durable than the 5D2. The only glitch is the black AF point thing, but it doesn't diminish the overall excellence of the camera.


----------

